# Anavar users: what strength and bodyweight gains did you make?



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm interested to know how much your gym lifts went up, and any change in bodyweight on an Anavar cycle. Anavar only cycles would be the most interesting, but I'd like to know about the strength gains when mixed with other gear too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

massive strength gains for me...

no real bodyweight change, just felt harder to be fair, but strength was ridiculous..

the only other thing i found with it was i had terrible sleep problems , and libido issues after about 6 weeks,,, so i ended up banging test in with it !!!


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> massive strength gains for me...
> 
> no real bodyweight change, just felt harder to be fair, but strength was ridiculous..
> 
> the only other thing i found with it was i had terrible sleep problems , and libido issues after about 6 weeks,,, so i ended up banging test in with it !!!


Nice. Just how massive were the strength gains though? Numbers before and after?? Did you most of the strength gains after the cycle or not?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chomp91 said:


> Nice. Just how massive were the strength gains though? Numbers before and after?? Did you most of the strength gains after the cycle or not?


by about week 4 mate i was up on strength, didnt really keep track of numbers i just knew that when i broke 140 kg smith shoulder press for about 6 reps that i was fcukin flying lol...

but you have to be careful as your muscle will allow you to lift more than your ligaments , bones and supporting tendons etc will .. so your prone if you go to heavy too quick to have a bad injury !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> by about week 4 mate i was up on strength, didnt really keep track of numbers i just knew that when i broke 140 kg smith shoulder press for about 6 reps that i was fcukin flying lol...
> 
> but you have to be careful as your muscle will allow you to lift more than your ligaments , bones and supporting tendons etc will .. so your prone if you go to heavy too quick to have a bad injury !!!


Tell me bout it mate i popped my shoulder once cause when i was on Deca my strength was so insane that my muscles could take a fawking beating to say the least! But sadly my shoulder could not so it popped during incline bench (good thing i had a spotter)


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> by about week 4 mate i was up on strength, didnt really keep track of numbers i just knew that when i broke 140 kg smith shoulder press for about 6 reps that i was fcukin flying lol...
> 
> but you have to be careful as your muscle will allow you to lift more than your ligaments , bones and supporting tendons etc will .. so your prone if you go to heavy too quick to have a bad injury !!!


Wow, that is strong! Fair point about the muscles being able to lift more than the tendon's will feel comfortable with, its probably best to stick to sets of 5 rather than heavy singles whilst on then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chomp91 said:


> Wow, that is strong! Fair point about the muscles being able to lift more than the tendon's will feel comfortable with, its probably best to stick to sets of 5 rather than heavy singles whilst on then


I NEVER do single weight stuff..

if i cant get a minimum of 3 reps i dont even count it..

your a bodybuilder mate 1RM are fcukin worthless and just for ego bro...

and im not bad strength wise anyway tbf, i will press 100kg shoulders on the smith for sets and reps no problem, what im trying to say is that your mind and muscles will tell you that you can go mad, but your other stuff will definitely not be conditiomned for that weight increase, so just be careful. dont go lift just use the extra strength to slowly build up your muscle properly and all your supporting stuff also !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

like me i never ever try doing just one rep of maximum weight , i stick to a minimum of 8 reps and normally do around 10-12


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Chomp91 said:


> I'm interested to know how much your gym lifts went up, and any change in bodyweight on an Anavar cycle. Anavar only cycles would be the most interesting, but I'd like to know about the strength gains when mixed with other gear too


Did 8 weeks at 100mg a day dropped a 3% to 4% bodyfat, but my diet could of been alot better, also cant remember the strength gains, just remember the insane pumps and loss in libido towards the end of the cycle also makes your veins pop out so you look like spiderman!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

How did it affect your cardio, guys?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> How did it affect your cardio, guys?


????????? wtf are you on about :whistling:


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> How did it affect your cardio, guys?


Was doing 5mile runs a couple times a week and was improving my times week by week, but be aware the pumps in your calfs can horrible but I heard if your supplement with tourine it will curb the pumps.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ????????? wtf are you on about :whistling:


A wizard cursed me with a slightly swollen belly.. :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> A wizard cursed me with a slightly swollen belly.. :whistling:


dam that b4sard wizard the cnut got me aswell !!! lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> by about week 4 mate i was up on strength, didnt really keep track of numbers i just knew that when i broke 140 kg smith shoulder press for about 6 reps that i was fcukin flying lol...
> 
> but you have to be careful as your muscle will allow you to lift more than your ligaments , bones and supporting tendons etc will .. so your prone if you go to heavy too quick to have a bad injury !!!


Same problem I'm having, stopped increasing weight after 6 weeks and trying to increase volumes, ligmanets and tendons are not happy!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Same problem I'm having, stopped increasing weight after 6 weeks and trying to increase volumes, ligmanets and tendons are not happy!


yeah its a fcuker mate.. but i also found that more reps with a lighter weight and get a proper squeeze out of every rep it really does make a fcukin massive difference !!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> How did it affect your cardio, guys?


Badly, I was doing LOTS before I started, but carried injuries throughout so that hasn't helped.

However I was a big believer in cardio, and do still want to get it back to reasonable, but somebody posted something up the other day that made me think about all the cardio I was doing, "can you think of a long distance runner with a nice body"


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah its a fcuker mate.. but i also found that more reps with a lighter weight and get a proper squeeze out of every rep it really does make a fcukin massive difference !!!


What I'm doing, weights are about 15-20% up, but now just adding lots of reps for the last 10 days. Hoping that will make it easier to maintain during PCT when I reduce the volume anyway. So now trying to get much better form and speed and reps.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

its decent

nothing amazing though

i wouldnt bother again put it that way


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah its a fcuker mate.. but i also found that more reps with a lighter weight and get a proper squeeze out of every rep it really does make a fcukin massive difference !!!


certainly does mate thats why its so important to get a full range of motion to get the proper contraction of the muscle IMO.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimball said:


> What I'm doing, weights are about 15-20% up, but now just adding lots of reps for the last 10 days. Hoping that will make it easier to maintain during PCT when I reduce the volume anyway. So now trying to get much better form and speed and reps.


Whats this thing you speak of ???? lol... get some fcukin test in straight away mate never come off again


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Whats this thing you speak of ???? lol... get some fcukin test in straight away mate never come off again


Seriously, don't tempt me! Need to have a(nother) kid in a couple of years so that's probably not an option! But don't want to end the tbol/var combo and pumps ever! Think I'm too much of a baby to pin, even though I've sewn injuries up, weird but get too bothered about all the infections and sh1t and I'm one clumsy [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Seriously, don't tempt me! Need to have a(nother) kid in a couple of years so that's probably not an option! But don't want to end the tbol/var combo and pumps ever! Think I'm too much of a baby to pin, even though I've sewn injuries up, weird but get too bothered about all the infections and sh1t and I'm one clumsy [email protected]


go get some seed frozen just for a safe guard mate then get on the fcukin juicy lucy lol !!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> go get some seed frozen just for a safe guard mate then get on the fcukin juicy lucy lol !!!


Hmmm, see I am quite tempted, Any journals and articles on long term usage you can think of?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

what time is it? Its time tooooooooo????? Juice juice juice !


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> go get some seed frozen just for a safe guard mate then get on the fcukin juicy lucy lol !!!


My Universal Translator has just broken, can you say this again. In English man. :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Hmmm, see I am quite tempted, Any journals and articles on long term usage you can think of?


uriel has been on for about 13 years i think lol !!!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Kimball, var isn't good if you're thinking of having kids either..


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> uriel has been on for about 13 years i think lol !!!


And a good journal, I'll get reading, thanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

musio said:


> Kimball, var isn't good if you're thinking of having kids either..


No, but full PCT planned and very little shrinkage, if any already got one, but at least one more needed, although child producing untested for over 20 years anyway

Going for full bloods and tests after PCT before deciding what, if anything comes next.

Ideally I'd go for long term cruise to help maintain what I've gained but not sure if that's viable or how yet.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I NEVER do single weight stuff..
> 
> if i cant get a minimum of 3 reps i dont even count it..
> 
> ...


I'm not a bodybuilder mate, I realise that most on this site are, but I train mostly for strength (i compete in strongman). I get the message though!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

been on var 8 weeks so far, got no probs getting it up, balls have shrunk a little probably by about 20% at a guess.

i did notice from around 4 weeks in when i was having sex, i was hardly shooting any sperm at all, so i added proviron, and im shooting a full load all the time since.

strength as deffo gone up, and i have gained abit of muscle. gained no weight as i was 15st 13lb when i started my cycle,and i carried quite abit of bodyfat, been working out hard, and doing lots of cardio, im currently down to 14st 10lb and still got more fat to lose.

but yeh im pleased with the results so far.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chomp91 said:


> I'm not a bodybuilder mate, I realise that most on this site are, but I train mostly for strength (i compete in strongman). I get the message though!


ah ok i see mate, sorry didnt realise you were into strongman...

fcuk me mate you dont want anavar if you strongman then lol.. you should be eating Dbols like smarties and fcukin halotestin like spinkles on your ice cream... lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

What exactly does VAR do biologically that give enormous increases in strength? What mechanisms?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> I'm interested to know how much your gym lifts went up, and any change in bodyweight on an Anavar cycle. Anavar only cycles would be the most interesting, but I'd like to know about the strength gains when mixed with other gear too


Read my Journal. No trash there. Pure dedication.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ah ok i see mate, sorry didnt realise you were into strongman...
> 
> fcuk me mate you dont want anavar if you strongman then lol.. you should be eating Dbols like smarties and fcukin halotestin like spinkles on your ice cream... lol


Ah, but I compete in the u105 weight class, so I can't pile on the mass that dbol would give me! I was thinking anavar would be good as I heard it brings strength with very little weight gain


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chomp91 said:


> Ah, but I compete in the u105 weight class, so I can't pile on the mass that dbol would give me! I was thinking anavar would be good as I heard it brings strength with very little weight gain


Halotestin is what you need then bro...but its pretty harsh..


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is var worse than other steroids if you plan on having kids one day?

And I thought that var was a good addition to test because it helps strengthen tendons like deca or primo.

Is this true, because I feel like my left shoulder lets me down and would add Var to Test cycle to help.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

i'm the same as flinty, got 5 weeks in and decided to throw test e in aswell, only a week in to the test at the minute though so nothing from that. My bench has shot up about 20kg (for reps aswell, not 1rm) shoulder press up about 10kg, dumbell presses all up around 5-10kg...anavar is good stuff just expensive.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> i'm the same as flinty, got 5 weeks in and decided to throw test e in aswell, only a week in to the test at the minute though so nothing from that. My bench has shot up about 20kg (for reps aswell, not 1rm) shoulder press up about 10kg, dumbell presses all up around 5-10kg...anavar is good stuff just expensive.


5 weeks in and 20 kg up on bench... Damn !!


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm on my last week of 50mg a day for six weeks and I can honestly say I havent had any sides just bad fore arms pumps.

Strength and Defo got stronger on everything with the most noticeable two being that I have gone from squatting 110 to 150kg 6 times and my bench went up 20kg too. and I have put on about 5lbs of muscle. I'm naturally slim and the var ad the exact effect I was hoping for, would defo recommend.

Hope this helps


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

kane2 did you bulk or cut when you made theses progresses?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Lifts go up but strangle muscle mass doesn't on var... "strength gains"


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

ok so bench has gone up by 30kg as of today lol. i'm running 100mg a day rohm if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> ok so bench has gone up by 30kg as of today lol. i'm running 100mg a day rohm if anyone is wondering.


Thats quite a lot 30 kg. What are you benching now then?


----------

